# Looking for good online c programming tutorial



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Hi, anyone here know of a good online/free C programming tutorial class? I would be totally
new to programming but in my job its nice to know something about it. thanks


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

Not having used any of the online tutorials I can't say how good they are, but quite a few showed up under Google (C tutorial)-the 1st hit, for me, was one from Drexel U. That's a pretty good school so I'll assume their tutorial is good although you know what assume does, right?

By the way, you might clarify whether you're looking for C or C++, or even C#. They're different languages. The tutorial from Drexel appears to be strictly C.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Hello Dano2,


> I would be totallynew to programming


If you are new to programming, C++ can be too hard(If you are trying to learn it as the first).


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

sepala said:


> If you are new to programming, C++ can be too hard(If you are trying to learn it as the first).


I think that depends on the individual. I learned C first & it taught me a lot about pointers that I'm now trying to teach to people who started with VB.Net-and many of them are having a very hard time learning about them.

So I'd say that people who are impatient to 'get started programming' should choose one of the easier languages to learn while those who are patient enough to want to 'learn to program right' might be better off starting with a language that doesn't hide as much from the programmer, i.e. one that's harder to learn. But that's individual, even some of the VB.Net programmers have picked up how pointers work with no problem so it's certainly not a necessity to start with C or C++. I just found it easier to do so myself.


----------



## softwarepimp (Jan 28, 2011)

There are other options such as learning BASIC, although being very outdated its a good start to help with other programming as you learn the similar codes and reasons behind the language plus its easy to pick up. This is how I started and believe this to be a simpler route than using software as I find that more confusing. But I can agree with Calvin-C with the personal preferences as it will mainly come down to what the individual person finds better


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

agree with you two. That depends on individuals. Why I say that is not good for the 1st thing is, I know lots of people who messed up whole programming by directly jumping to the hardest thing without even knowing HTML!


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

And, as I pointed out, there are also lots of people (some of whom I'm trying to retrain) who ;learned how to program' in such a way that they'll never advance beyond the novice stage, mostly because they started with the easiest language & never learned the discipline required for true craftmanship. BASIC doesn't require discipline, C does. That doesn't mean that you can't learn discipline under BASIC-all it means is that it's up to the individual to learn it because the language doesn't require it. I've found few people who are willing to learn things that aren't required-and even fewer teachers willing to teach them.


----------



## Saifee (Jan 29, 2011)

i would help, i am free now a days. 
I have studied c programming until arrays, rest is need to be done next semester.
so yeah, i can assist you online, needs loads of practice thought.

practice makes man perfect


----------



## shannon08 (Jul 30, 2008)

Try it out with this http://www.cprogramming.com/tutorial.html


----------



## texus (Mar 9, 2011)

I am writing a few c++ tutorials by myself.
I don't have many tutorials yet, but I would be happy to receive comments on how to make the tutorials better.
http://texusstudio.weebly.com/c-tutorial.html


----------

